
Ask HN: What softwares do you use every single day in your work? - leonagano
My list is:<p>SublimeText<p>RoboMongo2<p>Dropbox<p>Evernote<p>Terminal (Mac)<p>Google Docs<p>Twitter
======
nibs
Dialpad, Hubspot, Chrome, Slack, Hangouts, Tiny Scanner, Inbox, Signal.

